# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Votre forum : le texte image de confirmation lors de l'inscription !

## lalipuna

Bonjour,

Un point me gne lorsque je m'inscris sur des forums.

Je suis dislecsique (mais vous inquitez pas un, je me soigne et a passe!) et lorsqu'on me demande de taper le code de scurit de l'image, je n'y vois rien !!!!

J'ai trouv votre systme particulirement illisible par rapport  mon handicap, heureusement mineur.

Je sais, c'est tout con, goste comme message, mais je me dis que peut-tre, connaissant le srieux, la motivation et le systme d'entraide des dveloppeurs, faire une tude sur un systme plus adapt vis  vis de ce type de personnes (certaines seront fortement incapable de s'inscrire sur un forum alors que ce sont des personnes intelligentes et intelligibles comme tout le monde !!!!)

Voil, juste un petit commentaire, ne le prenez pas mal du tout  :;): 

Bonne journe  vous,

++

Sb.  :;):

----------


## Maxoo

Je comprend la Dyslexie, mais je ne vois pas en quoi a gne pour crire le code de scurit.

En l'occurrence le code de scurit n'est pas un mot, mais bien une suite de chiffre et de lettres (a dpend) qui n'a aucun sens. Il faut donc prendre le temps de lire une par une les lettres de ce code, et tout ira pour le mieux.

Il faut aussi savoir que n'importe qui, comme moi par exemple va mettre du temps  crire le code de scurit, et tu t'en doutes bien c'est fait exprs.

Moi  chaque fois que je dois lire un code de scurit je mets bien 2 minutes  lires les lettres pour tre sur de bien reconnatre celles-ci.

Cordialement.

----------


## lalipuna

Bon... je n'ai rien dit...

Bonne journe !

----------


## haltabush

Ceci dit, c'est vrai que ce type de Captcha n'est pas franchement terrible. Je le dis en connaissance de cause, je suis malvoyant, et parfois je ne peux simplement pas m'inscrire sur des forums/sites (ou alors je dois attendre un mail de l'administrateur, qui peut venir plusieurs semaines aprs -quand il arrive.)
Pour ma part, j'avais dvelopp un petit CAPTCHA textuel, avec des questions btes enregistres sur le serveur, mais il faut changer les questions de temps  autre alors que le CAPTCHA habituel (lettres en image) peut se gnrer alatoirement...

----------


## dutbas

Il ne faut pas s'inquietter, il y a toujours une solutions ...

La solution est de faire lire le captcha (petite image avec une chaine de caractere  recopier).
Je m'explique: Juste  cot de l'image, mettre un lecteur (facile ... non?) et de faire un script que permet de cr un fichier WAV.
Quand la personne handicaper arrive sur cette chaine de caractere a recopier, et qu'elle ne voit rien, elle clique sur lecture juste  cot et l'ordinateur lui dicte les lettres.

J'ai un tuto  ce sujet, je sais pas ce qu'il vaut, j'ai toujours pas le temps de le mettre en place. Contactez moi par MP et je vous enverez le lien du tuto.

@ bientt

----------


## Maxoo

> J'ai un tuto  ce sujet, je sais pas ce qu'il vaut, j'ai toujours pas le temps de le mettre en place. Contactez moi par MP et je vous enverez le lien du tuto.


Pourquoi ne pas le proposer ici le lien du tuto ?

----------


## dutbas

parce que c'est sur un site "rival" (pour pas faire de pub)

----------


## lalipuna

Bon... en fait, si j'ai bien compris le besoin d'avoir un tel systme c'est que pour n'importe qui ne puisse s'inscrire  la rapide ou que des moteurs enregistrent un maximum de comptes ? 

En fait, si j'ai fait ce message (bon, j'arrive  m'inscrire bien souvent) mais je ne sais pas si la communaut des dveloppeurs de forums a dj pens  cette aspect, des personnes ayant une pathologie (je ne me souviens plus du terme exact, mais certaines personnes ne distinguent pas les couleurs et de la sorte, pas ce qui est crit dans une image).

Voil, je n'y connais pas grand chose, c'tait juste une suggestion et je suis de bonne foi !

Bonne journe  tous,

Sbastien.

----------


## dutbas

ce systme evite les robots de s'inscrire.

Mais avant tout, un robot c'est quoi ????

Un Robot est un programme qui execute une tache que le programmeur lui  demander.
Google  per exemple un Robot (googlebot) mais ce robot est totalement sans danger pour le site, bien au contraire, il permet de recuperer des mots cl, et de faire afficher les page de votre site en fonction des mot cl taper dans le champ de recherche de Google.
Par contre imaginer un programmeur prvu pour hacker (pirater) des systeme (votre site), il peut par exemple cr un robot qui par exemple fait des enregistrement bidon dans le but de saturer la base de donne, en 10 minutes il met une centaine d'inscription mme plus et apres ... Pauvre Webmaster !!!

Donc pour eviter cela on fait un captcha, c'est  dire que PHP genere une chaine alatoire  chaque chargement de la page et demande de la recopier cette chaine, si les deux chaine sont identique c'est bon, ont peut enregistrer

On ecrit generalement cette chaine sur une image de faon  ce que le robot ne puisse pas le lire, ben oui, le robot n'a pas d'yeux !!!

Mais pour les personnes qui ont un andicap quelconque, comment fait-on ???

Ben vu que le Robot n'ai pas non plus d'oreille, on fait parler PHP.

Voila le principe est simple, mais la pratique .... Aie Aie Aie !!!

Comme je vous l'ai dit plus haut j'ai un tuto, si a vous interesse, MP moi...

 bientt

----------


## Hephaistos007

> Ben vu que le Robot n'ai pas non plus d'oreille, on fait parler PHP.


Oui, c'est la solution. J'tais tomb sur cette possibilit sur un site officiel (mais je ne sais plus lequel) et j'avais trouv ca intressant.

----------


## Aspic

> ce systme evite les robots de s'inscrire.
> 
> Mais avant tout, un robot c'est quoi ????
> 
> Un Robot est un programme qui execute une tache que le programmeur lui  demander.
> Google  per exemple un Robot (googlebot) mais ce robot est totalement sans danger pour le site, bien au contraire, il permet de recuperer des mots cl, et de faire afficher les page de votre site en fonction des mot cl taper dans le champ de recherche de Google.
> Par contre imaginer un programmeur prvu pour hacker (pirater) des systeme (votre site), il peut par exemple cr un robot qui par exemple fait des enregistrement bidon dans le but de saturer la base de donne, en 10 minutes il met une centaine d'inscription mme plus et apres ... Pauvre Webmaster !!!
> 
> Donc pour eviter cela on fait un captcha, c'est  dire que PHP genere une chaine alatoire  chaque chargement de la page et demande de la recopier cette chaine, si les deux chaine sont identique c'est bon, ont peut enregistrer
> ...


Excellente explication avec un peu d'humour  :;): 

Oui la solution serait de mettre un system vocal pour les malvoyants comme moi  ::mouarf::  (c'est vrai que c'est ch**** comme systme mais comma l'a dit dutbas, c'est pour viter les robots...)

----------


## beeboo

Personnelement j'utilise un autre truc contre les robots qui fonctionne trs bien.
Je cre des input avec des noms de champ trs attirants pour les robots comme email ou name etc mais je les case dans une zone non affiche  l'cran.
Ainsi les visiteurs ne voyant pas le champ ne peuvent pas le remplir alors que les robots qui vaont traiter les '<input type="text" ' vont se rgaler et y verser leur saloperie.

Au final il suffit d'ignorer les formulaires envoys avec ces champs remplis.

Et ceci vite d'embter les visiteurs.

----------


## dutbas

c'est vrai, a peut etre une bonne ide,  verifier.

Est tu sur que a marche, as tu fais des test sur tous les navigateurs?

Les aveugles on des navigateurs qui lis le contenu de la page, avec ce systeme, le navigateur va lire un champs  remplir et il va donc etre refouler lors de l'enregistrement.

Mais j'avour que l'ide est pas mal, je vais faire quelque essais

 beintt

----------


## beeboo

Pour informer les malvoyants, il suffit de mettre un label indiquant que le champ ne doit pas tre rempli et d'inclure ce label dans le div qui masque le champ.

Le robot ne fera de toute faons pas la diffrence.

pour ma part, j'utilise cette technique depuis plusieurs annes sans aucun problme.

Un petit truc en plus si le site est destin  des francophones, comme les robots insrent essentiellement des messages en anglais, je filtre sur la prsence de termes anglais dans les champs, c'est assez efficace aussi.

----------

